# Fair Time



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Well, I'm glad my wife made me take Hope to the Puyallup. We took Hope off feed a month ago, but she still had enough umph to have a good two days of showing. Hope won her class both days. Was Yearling Champion the first day, but got knocked out of the Championship drive by the Crossroads girls. The second day we were Reserve Yearling, but followed the Yearling Champ right into getting Reserve Grand Champion. My friend who is one of the best Nubian breeders in the country showed Hope both days. I think Hope will have about 81 points from this years showing. We are really proud of her. She was consistently dangerous in every show we went to. Now it's time for her to make babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome job man


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad you listened to your wife.:wink: Great pic of all of you!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well done! How exciting!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations! She looks great!


----------

